# Help making an Auto Run start menu for USB stick



## Akumos (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi All

I want to make a menu (like the Hiren's menu) for my USB stick to run when it boots from the stick.

I want this menu to point to other autorun programs... like an image of windows 7, or an image of XP, or point to hiren's itself etc....

I know basic scripting but how would I go about this?

Thank in advanced!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2011)

All the basic stuff is in here:
http://autorun.moonvalley.com/autoruninf.htm

Unless you are talking an autorun application with the inf calls.


----------



## Akumos (Feb 9, 2011)

before reding on... this would work on boot up (ie. pre windows)?


----------



## Akumos (Feb 9, 2011)

OK so far I have used grub4Dos to install a MBR and am editing the menu.lst using this example file:


# This is a sample menu.lst file. You should make some changes to it.
# Added items for installing GRUB [ which is on your DOS drive C: ] to MBR

color black/cyan yellow/cyan
timeout 10
default 0

title START - Windows XP from internal HDD
map (hd0) (hd1)
map (hd1) (hd0)
map --hook
find --set-root /ntldr
chainloader /ntldr

title -----------------------------------------------------------------
chainloader

title Windows XP SP2 Consola de Recuperacion
chainloader /RECC/SETUPLDR.BIN

title --------------------     Windows      ---------------------------
chainloader

title Start Windows Vista Portable
chainloader /bootmgr

title --------------------     Linux        ---------------------------
chainloader

title SLAX
kernel /slax/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 rw initrd=/slax/boot/initrd.gz init=linuxrc lang=uk load_ramdisk=1 prompt_ramdisk=0 ramdisk_size=100000 max_loop=255 pci=nommconf changes=/slax/changes/ autoexec=startx
initrd /slax/boot/initrd.gz

title BackTrack 3
kernel /BT3/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 rw initrd=/BT3/boot/initrd.gz init=linuxrc changes=BT3/changes/changes.dat lang=uk load_ramdisk=1 prompt_ramdisk=0 ramdisk_size=100000 max_loop=255 pci=nommconf autoexec=startx
initrd /BT3/boot/initrd.gz

title WifiSlax 3.1
root (hd0,0)
kernel /wifislax/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 rw initrd=/wifislax/boot/initrd.gz lang=uk ramdisk_size=100000 load_ramdisk=1 prompt_ramdisk=0 rw_ acpi=off changes=/wifislax/changes/
initrd /wifislax/boot/initrd.gz
boot

title --------------------     Recovery     ---------------------------
chainloader

title Hiren's BoodCD 9.7
find  --set-root  /hiren.iso
map  --mem  /hiren.iso  (hd32)
map  --hook
chainloader  (hd32)
rootnoverify  (hd32)
boot

title GHOST 11.0.1
map --mem (hd0,0)/ghost.ima (fd0)
map --hook
chainloader (fd0)+1
rootnoverify (fd0)
map --floppies=1

so if I had a Windows 7 image on the same HDD in a folder on the root called 'OS' what would I replace to launch it ??



THANKS AGAIN!


----------

